# DOPE Decals



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

Anyone know where to get 'em? OpenSkye has one on her whip and I want one.. I tried to order them from some feckless guy on MySpace, but he's just a scam artist..


----------



## at1ce (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

It was from a group buy on AudiZine. I believe the guy is no longer making them. Go to AZ and do a search.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (at1ce)*

My sister have the sticker machine and I can make it if you have a nice picture of the decal. like a photoshop or illustrator file.


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_I tried to order them from some feckless guy on MySpace, but he's just a scam artist..

Excellent usage of "Feckless" BTW...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_My sister have the sticker machine and I can make it if you have a nice picture of the decal. like a photoshop or illustrator file. 

hey, can i get some of these made?








im willing to pay


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (Presns3)*

Color: White????
Dimension: Length or width size please


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (OCaudi)*

Here's the sticker. If you could make 'em in black & silver, I'd take 3 of both colors. 
Dimensions: 5" wide and 2" high.


----------



## K58 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

Id buy one of those dope ones too


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

I dig it...make them..I will pay too.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (RED WHIP)*

I'll gather up the orders and make them this weekend.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

I...don't get them? What is it even supposed to mean? Am I too old or to white?









Matt


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DOPE Decals (Nuke-em)*

i'll take one as well...silver if possible!

_Quote, originally posted by *Nuke-em* »_I...don't get them? What is it even supposed to mean? Am I too old or to white?








Matt

it says dope...but using the audi rings


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

As good as the V-Dub 
"****engroven"
FTW


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
hey, can i get some of these made?








im willing to pay 

That would be cool on a tshirt...


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_it says dope...but using the audi rings

Ah yes, I see that (the Audi rings, that is). Clever. Guess I'm a little confused why you would want the word "dope" on your car?
Matt


----------



## SoCalRs4 (Dec 4, 2006)

ill take 2


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bezor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bezor* »_As good as the V-Dub 
"****engroven"
FTW

What does FTW mean?


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

for the win


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (A+)*

yeah that dick cheese just stopped doing everything once he got all this money. 
I reported him to paypal. Such an @$$hat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
At least i got my stickers the first go round


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

Gentlemen: I realize Openskye is a fine piece of work and...Her car isnt bad either, but do WE ALL need to copy her dope sticker???


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (golfsilvercharged)*

i want more dope stickers... i need to change the placement of mine so whoever is making them, post up details on sizes and pricing.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (Presns3)*

Can someone with time and photoshop skillz convert this dope picture 








into a black and white picture like this?








I know how to do it too but it'll take me some time to get the edges all smooth to make the sticker. 


_Modified by OCaudi at 8:50 AM 10/3/2007_


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (krazyboi)*

ha, i got the same. someone touch it up for me, i kinda have shaky hands so kinda hard for me.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DOPE Decals (OCaudi)*

updated one...i made this myself.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (krazyboi)*

nice work... shoulda thought of that. work off the orignal audi rings. I'll take this one for now


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: DOPE Decals (OCaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OCaudi* »_nice work... shoulda thought of that. work off the orignal audi rings. I'll take this one for now


yup, definitely much easier to use the original!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

what sizes do you guys want? I can get a few made


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

A3 pic i can get $10 for 2, plus $2 shipping 
black, silver, white, orange, yellow around 4x3 inch
dope stickers are $5 each + $2 shipping
white, orange, yellow, black, silver



_Modified by angryquattrorican66 at 11:03 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Cool, got someone else making them too. i'm in the process of making a set already.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

1 black A3 shirt for sale large 20 shipped


----------



## BadBBoy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

You can purchase them from this website.
http://www.allsignanddesign.com/decalshumor.htm


----------



## BadBBoy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (BadBBoy)*

You think it would be better to have a red or black dope decal on a black sline car?


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

"A3 pic i can get $10 for 2, plus $2 shipping 
black, silver, white, orange, yellow around 4x3 inch
dope stickers are $5 each + $2 shipping
white, orange, yellow, black, silver"
-angryquattroican66
Hey, I'm just curious where you get them from.. Those are the exact prices I saw when I "purchased" mine. Which ended up being I basically gave a guy $20 for him to tell me that he would one day give me some sticker.. 
If I knew where you got yours, I would feel better ordering them. 


_Modified by TheLastNexus at 4:12 PM 10/3/2007_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_"A3 pic i can get $10 for 2, plus $2 shipping 
black, silver, white, orange, yellow around 4x3 inch
dope stickers are $5 each + $2 shipping
white, orange, yellow, black, silver"
-angryquattroican66
Hey, I'm just curious where you get them from.. Those are the exact prices I saw when I "purchased" mine. Which ended up being I basically gave a guy $20 for him to tell me that he would one day give me some sticker.. 
If I knew where you got yours, I would feel better ordering them. 

_Modified by TheLastNexus at 4:12 PM 10/3/2007_


we have a vinal cutting machine. we already have the A3 image on file, i am waiting for the artist to make the dope files.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

website up. you can order direct with paypal.
http://www.ndesignhouse.com/dope/


----------



## generik777 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

The checkout isn't working for me.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

It didn't work for me either. Anyone else selling them?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

ok guys, the problem is fixed. it works now


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*

I'm still able to make some if anyone wants.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (BadBBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadBBoy* »_You can purchase them from this website.
http://www.allsignanddesign.com/decalshumor.htm


^^ those are huge though...
im goin custom.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

what size do you want? we can make any size


----------



## generik777 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Just put in my order for 2 of them, Cant wait to get em.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

more colors added


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_more colors added

Could you do like a 5"x3".. Somethin' closer to that size?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
Could you do like a 5"x3".. Somethin' closer to that size? 

which sticker?


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

need them made??? contact http://www.applied-graphics.net http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
which sticker?

The dope


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*









2.5 x 4 White 








3 X 4.5 Silver 








3 X 4.5 Black Carbon Fiber


_Modified by OCaudi at 8:44 AM 10/5/2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

OC, how much u sellin the 2.5 x 4 for?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

can you get them to make a more metallic silver? the CF looks pretty nice.


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_OC, how much u sellin the 2.5 x 4 for?

pm sent
krazyboi wants metallic silver, i have chrome if there's enough demand. Maybe we can just replace our front or back emblems.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

buddy just dropped some off


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

t-shirts will be up for sale soon


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

im down for a tshirt!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

these are pretty sweet.
I've always wanted an audi ring belt buckle since i bought my car.
on ebay they have some really lame audi belt buckles, but i think just the rings would be soo tight. i'd rock that all day.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

DOPE shirts are up on the site
http://www.xenoapparel...=AUTO




_Modified by angryquattrorican66 at 10:56 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

haha tight yo, just ordered one.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

OCaudi - PM sent and email.


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Gentlemen: I realize Openskye is a fine piece of work and...Her car isnt bad either, but do WE ALL need to copy her dope sticker???





































Dude.. We're not copying her.. It's not like she's the only one with it.. I just used her pic as an illustration.. Which I do a lot.. Ha ha.. Sorry Val! If it bothers you, let me know. Ha ha.


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

i don't get it- why advertise that you smoke dope?


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (markn1689)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markn1689* »_i don't get it- why advertise that you smoke dope?

Ha ha.







Dope can also mean cool or that something is awesome. 
Just different lingo.


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

Unless its like this.....








@ http://www.APPLIED-GRAPHICS.net http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DB's dub (Apr 30, 2006)

i got my dope decals and shirt from 
http://www.myspace.com/dopedecals


----------



## TheLastNexus (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (DB's dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DB’s dub* »_i got my dope decals and shirt from 
http://www.myspace.com/dopedecals

WARNING! 
No one buy from this douche bag..








He jipped me and 2 of my friends. Never sent anything. 
He's scammed numerous people.


----------



## klings (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (TheLastNexus)*

got some dope stickers! and others








Dope 2 stickers 5x3.3 for $5


_Modified by klings at 6:14 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheLastNexus* »_
Dude.. We're not copying her.. It's not like she's the only one with it.. I just used her pic as an illustration.. Which I do a lot.. Ha ha.. Sorry Val! If it bothers you, let me know. Ha ha.









no worries mate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: DOPE Decals (OpenSkye)*

my Mom used to always ask me if I was still "DOING DOPE"
why did she always ask questions that she already knew the answer too


----------



## burnt (Nov 29, 2006)

this might be a stupid question, but how do u apply these? haha
(fast shipping by the way, i ordered around midnight on firday night, was sittin in my mailbox tuesday night when i came home from being away


_Modified by burnt at 9:04 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

peel masking tape off
make sure the decal is stuck on maskign tape.
put decal on car and rub it in then rip off masking tape. make sure the sticker is ont he car and not on the maskign tape when u peel it off


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

got mine yesterday .. .thanks!


----------



## raduga_nine (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice! I likes, so I buys.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (raduga_nine)*

ordered 2 white dope stickers and 2 t-shirts (A3 shirt, Turbocharged shirt) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Got them in the mail along with T-shirts!
I even got 2 extra bonus Dope stickers in different colors.
Highly recommended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: DOPE Decals (TheLastNexus)*

Show some pics of where you guys are puttin these. I cant think of many creative places other than openskye's


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: DOPE Decals (elevine17)*

rear quarter window? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jumpsi (Oct 17, 2005)

Not so creative place...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: DOPE Decals (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_Show some pics of where you guys are puttin these. I cant think of many creative places other than openskye's


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: DOPE Decals (Rub-ISH)*

Just put it wherever you feel like putting, it's not like it's prohibited by law to put it some place where someone else put theirs








Center of windshield


----------



## zissou (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: DOPE Decals (yoonskim)*

Silly! I am going to order a few shirts.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Like the dope stickers, but would like one that said "peac." (peace) Can someone photoshop what a peac sticker would look like? tia.)


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

Stickers look good guys. I'll be throwing one on our shop's A3 project car when we pick it up in January! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

